# guy in coma



## The Count (Nov 23, 2010)

today I have found out that a guy from University (don`t know him personally) went tree felling with his father in law and a tree fell on him. they say that it wasn`t the tree they were cutting. I suspect a widow maker. Don`t know more details but the way people were talking (asking: " he didn`t died yet?") there is not much hop. not even for a paralysis. Still alive but.....

oh man. tree felling was suppose to be fun; necessary if you are tired...but not fatal...

another moment of silence.


----------



## The Count (Nov 25, 2010)

He died yesterday. he was 39 yrs old and worked at the Agricultural,horticultural and silvicultural faculty at mechanisation station.
his father in law was pulling a tree out of the forest and another one kiled the man.
he had a family,and a little daughter.


----------

